# Anyone have 1970 BOCA code?



## cballinger (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a copy of 1955 and 1975 BOCA, need to find 1970.  More specifically, looking for the section regarding sprinklers in office storage areas or basements/stories without openings.  Have a couple small (under 2,500sf) 1-story offices with basements built under 1970 BOCA without sprinklers. Fire department is now trying to retroactively enforce sprinklers in the basements that are used for storage.  The 1955 code does not require sprinklers in basements under 2,500sf and there is no requirement for stories without openings.  The 1975 code introduces a requirement for any storage or workshop area in Group B buildings as well as stories without openings.  I am pretty sure this was the first instance of this requirement, but need to verify it wasn't in the 1970 code.  I can't find a copy at any state or local offices here, nor the county library. ICC doesn't have it listed online under their legacy codes.  Also tried law.resource.org, as well as Amazon and Ebay.  Nowhere to be found... If anyone has a copy of this code and could send me the pages with these sprinkler requirements, I would greatly appreciate it. Under the 1955 code, the requirements I'm looking for are in Section 810.1 and under 1975 code they are in Section 1202.  I'm assuming 1970 code has them under Article 8 still.


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2016)

So what section or code are they picking out to require retrofit??


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

It should be article 12 in the 70....I have it and I will try to post...Or PM me your email...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

Last sentence of 1213.17 maybe? But I would still like to know what the code path is...Change of use? Or just never built correctly to begin with....?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 6, 2016)

1970 BOCA Accumulative Supplement 1973 Fifth Edition


----------



## steveray (Jul 6, 2016)

1204.11 may not apply as the OP says < 2500ft


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

Dang only took 46 years to notice it!!

Someone must of had a basement fire


----------



## cballinger (Jul 6, 2016)

cda said:


> So what section or code are they picking out to require retrofit??


IFC 107.1 Maintenance. They are saying they wouldn't have permitted it back in 1974 for storage use in the basement without sprinklers and without openings, so by using it for storage they are not maintaining compliance with the code in effect at the time of construction.  So trying to verify sprinklers were not required for storage use in a basement under 2,500sf without openings in the 1970 BOCA that was in effect at the time of construction. The fire department doesn't have a copy of the 1970 code, they are going by what's in the 1975 code they have, which would have required sprinklers and openings.


----------



## cballinger (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks! Looks like they were required because they don't have openings.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

cballinger said:


> IFC 107.1 Maintenance. They are saying they wouldn't have permitted it back in 1974 for storage use in the basement without sprinklers and without openings, so by using it for storage they are not maintaining compliance with the code in effect at the time of construction.  So trying to verify sprinklers were not required for storage use in a basement under 2,500sf without openings in the 1970 BOCA that was in effect at the time of construction. The fire department doesn't have a copy of the 1970 code, they are going by what's in the 1975 code they have, which would have required sprinklers and openings.





So they are applying a code section, they cannot furnish you.


Tell them have a nice day. Come talk to me when you can furnish me the section of the code you want to enforce.


And I am an ahj, I just do not give them a break.


----------



## cballinger (Jul 6, 2016)

cda said:


> Dang only took 46 years to notice it!!
> 
> Someone must of had a basement fire


Luckily, no fires. One tenant in one building in the complex wanted sprinklers and windows added which brought the issue forward for all the buildings in the building complex. Looking at half million at least to upgrade the 14 non-compliant buildings.


----------



## cballinger (Jul 6, 2016)

And that doesn't include any issues with water supply...


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

Well some reason the city blessed them when they were built. Cannot see unless the basements were office, that the city did not think they would be used for storage.

That is a place to start, to see if there are any records.

Find out what year they were built, and was there an adopted building code at the time?

If so what was it?



I guess what were the basements originally used for?

Or designed for?


And no openings whatsoever?? or a means to add the openings??



Still cannot see how a city can come back 45 years later and say hay we missed this 45 years ago, you need to correct it.

I think I would go on a hunt of other buildings that have 45 year old code violations and get the city to fix those also!!!

Wonder if any city buildings have unsprinkled basements???   Sounds like open records request time, or snoop time.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

add a two hour wall and cut the basement to 2499 sq ft


----------



## cballinger (Jul 6, 2016)

cda said:


> Well some reason the city blessed them when they were built. Cannot see unless the basements were office, that the city did not think they would be used for storage.
> 
> That is a place to start, to see if there are any records.
> 
> ...


Get this... City lost all their records from the 70's in a building fire.


----------



## cballinger (Jul 6, 2016)

cda said:


> add a two hour wall and cut the basement to 2499 sq ft


There already is a fire wall separating each building into two less than 2,500sf.  But I'm reading that they still need openings or sprinklers.  Some of the buildings can accomodate openings, some cannot.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

cballinger said:


> Get this... City lost all their records from the 70's in a building fire.




Case closed, "city prove it did not meet the code adopted at the time!!!"""'


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

cballinger said:


> There already is a fire wall separating each building into two less than 2,500sf.  But I'm reading that they still need openings or sprinklers.  Some of the buildings can accomodate openings, some cannot.




Add more two hour wall and get down to 2499 sq ft.

I would stick by city prove it, and also furnish me a copy of the code book that was adopted.

You cannot enforce air!!!

What are they going to do kick everyone out?? give you a ticket, ??? Take it to court and le the judge go judge judy on the city for trying to enforce something they do not have in writing.


----------



## steveray (Jul 6, 2016)

They might make your life a little miserable in the meantime, but CDA is right....If they can't write it, they can't cite it!....They will lose in court.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

steveray said:


> They might make your life a little miserable in the meantime, but CDA is right....If they can't write it, they can't cite it!....They will lose in court.




Yea could not remember if site or cite!!!

I would just make the ahj life miserable also

"""Rope a dope"""


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2016)

Go for it, take no prisoners 

Dick Cheney and us other basement dwellers are behind you.


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok now that I am done with my rant.


If the basement was built today would it be required fire sprinklers under present code?


If just remodeled would fire sprinklers need to be retrofitted under present code?


----------



## cballinger (Jul 7, 2016)

cda said:


> Ok now that I am done with my rant.
> 
> 
> If the basement was built today would it be required fire sprinklers under present code?
> ...


If it were built today, yes, IFC requires sprinklers in stories over 1,500sf without openings.  It's questionable if simple remodeling requires sprinklers, would have to be a change of occupancy I think. And how can they prove it wasn't meant to be used for storage when they first built them, so can't prove change of occupancy.


----------



## cballinger (Jul 7, 2016)

Reviewing this all again, I think I am going to show them Section 1213.17 and go with it's not required because less than 3,000sf.  Don't know if they adopted the supplement for the openings requirement.  I'll let them prove that otherwise. We've already got attorneys involved. I don't think they'll be able to enforce it, especially if they can't prove it was a requirement at the time of construction and I give them some evidence that it may not have been.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2016)

Have you checked with your insurance underwriter?


----------



## Beeg (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi, I am looking for this book also. I specifically need the code surrounding fireplace and chimney. Does anyone have that section available? Thanks!


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 2, 2019)

Bump


----------

